# So who's jealous



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Jul 2005)

http://www.planetvids.com/html/Cool-Fighter-Jet.html


----------



## Sf2 (16 Jul 2005)

not me....I'll take 50 ft on NVG's anyday....


----------



## Gill557 (16 Jul 2005)

GAWD lets buy some.  Oh wait, we'd bankrupt the CF.  Pity.  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jul 2005)

short final if your an airplane pilot I think I don't believe you.


----------



## Rammy (17 Jul 2005)

This is an F-22 raptor, although the aicraft does look quite nice...Doesn't seem to have "proven" itself yet. It also costs alot.

But Canada has been participating in a better project :

http://img206.echo.cx/img206/3446/postetrwo7dg.jpg

JSF or Joint Strike Fighter.

This is one heck of a machine, it might not be a stealth fighter but does attribute certain features to lower its radar visibility.

Check out the cockpit :

http://media.militaryphotos.net/photos/albums/album127/abq.sized.jpg
http://www.aviationweek.com/shownews/02asia1/images/sn68.jpg

If I understand well, the pilot fly's with the joystick on the right, and navigates threw his computer screen with a joystick on the left !

Oh and on a side note, that site you posted are quite off in some video's...They say an "Air Force" jet breaks the sound barrier, while it's an F-14 surrounded by a bunch of navy ships

-Rammy


----------



## Hunter911 (17 Jul 2005)

I watched a documentry on the JSF and aparently it does have stealth capabilities and a vertical + horizontal takeoff and landing capability... pretty nice hunk 'a plane if you ask me  ;D


----------



## Sf2 (17 Jul 2005)

> short final if your an airplane pilot I think I don't believe you



hell no....I'm a helicopter pilot ;D


----------



## Inch (17 Jul 2005)

Rammy said:
			
		

> This is an F-22 raptor, although the aicraft does look quite nice...Doesn't seem to have "proven" itself yet. It also costs alot.
> 
> But Canada has been participating in a better project :
> 
> ...



Holy contradiction Batman! You talk about the F-22 not being proven and then in the same paragraph you talk about the virtues of a jet that just got the contract awarded a few years ago and has yet to even enter production.

FYI, the F-22 is an air superiority fighter, the JSF isn't designed for that. The F-22 will replace the F-15 while the JSF is set to replace the F-16, at least as far as the USAF is concerned. Also, the right side joystick isn't a new thing, the F-16 has had that configuration for nearly 30 years


----------



## Sf2 (17 Jul 2005)

lol, even Airbus has a side joystick


----------



## Rammy (17 Jul 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Holy contradiction Batman! You talk about the F-22 not being proven and then in the same paragraph you talk about the virtues of a jet that just got the contract awarded a few years ago and has yet to even enter production.
> 
> FYI, the F-22 is an air superiority fighter, the JSF isn't designed for that. The F-22 will replace the F-15 while the JSF is set to replace the F-16, at least as far as the USAF is concerned. Also, the right side joystick isn't a new thing, the F-16 has had that configuration for nearly 30 years


Regarding the joystick on the right, correct me if I'm wrong..But where do you see me saying a joystick on the right is new ?

I posted the pics because of the new system that uses the left joystick to navigate threw a screen and the now all digital meters...Does any plane do that ?


----------



## Inch (17 Jul 2005)

Rammy said:
			
		

> Regarding the joystick on the right, correct me if I'm wrong..But where do you see me saying a joystick on the right is new ?
> 
> I posted the pics because of the new system that uses the left joystick to navigate threw a screen and the now all digital meters...Does any plane do that ?



You didn't, but I got the impression that you were pointing that out as something cutting edge when in fact it's 1970's technology.

For the record, the "joystick" on the left is the throttle.

Lot's of planes have it, it's called HOTAS. Hands On Throttle and Stick, the F-15, F-22, F-16, etc all have it.


----------



## Rammy (17 Jul 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> You didn't, but I got the impression that you were pointing that out as something cutting edge when in fact it's 1970's technology.
> 
> For the record, the "joystick" on the left is the throttle.
> 
> Lot's of planes have it, it's called HOTAS. Hands On Throttle and Stick, the F-15, F-22, F-16, etc all have it.



Alright then, my bad  :-X

Any idea what it does exacly? Looks interesting.


----------



## Inch (17 Jul 2005)

Rammy said:
			
		

> Alright then, my bad   :-X
> 
> Any idea what it does exacly? Looks interesting.



I don't know the exact functions of the JSF's HOTAS system, but in general it allows pilots to make weapons, targeting, etc,  selections without taking their hands off the controls.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 Jul 2005)

I read some very strange information the F-22 a couple of weeks ago.  Namely, that they had chosen to use an obsolete chip (older than what they're dropping into the F-16 Block 50/52/60) and because of that they're having some serious issues with software.



Matthew.   ???


----------



## Bo (18 Jul 2005)

I know this is a bit off topic, but will Canada actually purchase the JSF?

From what I understand, we've contributed $150 million to the development (a drop in the bucket supposedly) of the JSF, but, at the same time, we've allocated somewhere in the area of $1 billion to upgrade our own F-18's so that they are serviceable for another 10-15 years. When is the JSF scheduled for production? This may seem silly, but will Canada always need fighter planes? 

I personally hope we get the JSF, but am pessimistic at the same time.


----------



## Sheerin (19 Jul 2005)

I think there has been a couple threads on this.  What I remember being said was that the life extension programme for the cf-18s will allowed them to remain viable till we purchase the next generation of fighter which could easily be the JSF, in 15-20 years.  It would make sense, at least to civie like me who has absolutely no  military experience  that the JSF or whatever plane in purchased will be phased in at about the same time the first of the '18s are removed from service in about 15 years.

Of course thats just my COMPLETELY uneducated opinion.


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (26 Jul 2005)

I would give ANYTHING to fly the Raptor, but for now I'd settle for the CF-18 or the JSF when the first ones roll into Canada by 2025, but oh wait, i can't...since the CF let people with glasses or laser surgery fly...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (26 Jul 2005)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> I would give ANYTHING to fly the Raptor, but_ for now I'd settle for the CF-18 or the JSF_



At least you're open to compromise.


----------



## PViddy (26 Jul 2005)

The JSF certainly would have the versatility that the CF is looking for.  Thought this was kinda cool, the next evolution for the snowbirds ?

http://www.jsf.mil/downloads/mediakits/poster_parisairshow2005.pdf

cheers

PV


----------



## Gill557 (26 Jul 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> The next evolution for the snowbirds ?



LOL a wonderful wish.   ;D


----------



## Sam69 (26 Jul 2005)

:


----------



## PViddy (26 Jul 2005)

yea, the rolly eyes sums it up, couldn't type my humored sarcasm.

cheers

PV


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (27 Jul 2005)

How about some F22 pr0n?









> An F/A-22 Raptor, flown by Maj. John Teichert, releases a guided bomb unit-32 1,000-pound joint direct attack munitions at supersonic speed for the first time near California's Panamint Mountain range. Major Teichert is a test pilot assigned to the 411th Flight Test Squadron at Edwards Air Force Base, Calif. (U.S. Air Force photo by Darin Russell)





> *Subject: Pilot Report F-22 Raptor*
> 
> Aircraft: 4002 Date: 10 June 2005
> Flight: 2-664 Takeoff: 1042L
> ...


 http://www.thedonovan.com/archives/004366.html

_"I encountered some highly localized showers upon exiting the aircraft"_    ;D


----------



## Rammy (27 Jul 2005)

Pfft CF-18's can do that


----------



## Sf2 (30 Jul 2005)

pffft......

Can't land any of those things in Downtown New York City


----------



## PViddy (30 Jul 2005)

> Can't land any of those things in Downtown New York City



haha actually....


"USMC-Multi-role Short Take-Off & Vertical Landing (STOVL) strike fighter to replace AV-8B and F/A-18A/C/D. The Marine variant distinguishes itself from the other variants with its short takeoff/vertical landing capability".



http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/jsf.htm


you could, just wouldn't look as cool as a good ole CF chopper.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Jul 2005)

May I ask what a CF Helicopter is doing in downtown New York.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2005)

Looks like it's sitting at the boat dock, waiting to be shipped home ;D


----------



## Zoomie (31 Jul 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> May I ask what a CF Helicopter is doing in downtown New York.



I suspect the crew is shopping for their wives...  Go Airforce!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Jul 2005)

No doubt.  But they better be careful because if they buy too much it won't be able to lift off do to the increase in load.  ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 Jul 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I suspect the crew is shopping for their wives...   Go Airforce!


Nah dilivering those fish that the Joints Chiefs caught last fishing trip. ;D


----------



## Freddy Chef (1 Aug 2005)

CF Griffons in New York City? Static helicopter show/display in New York's harbor front? [I see two Griffons, a black civie helicopter and the blue tail of another.] Air show/display is my guess.

Would the CF buy the Vertical/Short Take Off and Landing variant of the Joint Strike Fighter? Or the conventional engine Joint Strike Fighter?


----------



## PViddy (1 Aug 2005)

Hopefully both.

But i am betting on the airforce variant if anything.  That would make the most sense if they wanta replacement for the 18's, plus with no hover capability, their are less mechanicals to toy with.

cheers

PV


----------

